# Clarifying Info on the 3rd Annual Recon Challenge Event.



## Rob W. (Jun 5, 2011)

Just a FYIY comment. I saw the article about the challenge on the webiste. It's a little misleading concerning the event requirements. The actual event is:

-25 Mile Ruck on some pretty serious terrain
-2K Meter Fin with ruck
-USMC O'Course X 2 (no ruck for this)
-M4 and M9 Course of fire (both known/unknown distance and CQB)
-Mystery event (changes from year-to-year).

All of the movements are completed with 50+lb ruck and M4.

The article on the site just covered the opening segment into the fin. Then it completely glossed over the movement up and over the ridge (which most people spend 4-6 hours of the competition navigating).

I mean, come-on, if you take the article at it's face value, that's almost 10 hours to move 7 miles and conduct a 2k Fin! And not a single dig, or comment from any of the peanut gallery on here? I know i've been out of the loop for awhile, but I would expect something. Then again, maybe I missed it.

Oh well.

-Rob

Forgot to add the link to the Challenge website:  www.usmcreconchallenge.com


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 5, 2011)

Rob W. said:


> The actual event is:
> 
> -25 Mile Ruck on some pretty serious terrain
> -2K Meter Fin with ruck
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn that sounds like a suck fest!:eek:


----------



## is friday (Jun 5, 2011)

This sounds so awesome, (to spectate.)


----------



## 25&5 (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear that each team, next year, will have 25 guys so that ONE guy can do it while the other 24 talk about how hard it was...


----------

